# who does she think she is



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

ok so this "lady" at the pet store was very conversational (hope thats a word...

so i talked to her about jake and blah blah.

told her that he wont heal, and was looking at buying a nylon choke/slip collar for him. she said this:

"well some dogs mentally cannot walk nicely on a leash, which is why you need a gentle leader."

i said "i have one, he hates it. it doesnt work."

she goes on to piss me off more by saying "well, you dont have it fitted correctly because the gentle leader WORKS"

im furious. so i say "well, hes only a year old, and im going to give him time." 

so she says "has he been to obedience? theres a wonderful lady in town, shes in the phone book under pawsitive steps."

so i said "yes, i contacted her and she never called/emailed me back to answer any of my questions."

so she says " well, she is a proffessional, and she wants MONEY for answers. its what she does for a living, you cant just expect her to tell you what to do without some sort of compensation"

im like ***!!!!! so i told this "woman" that all i asked were questions about he classes and prices, blah blah.


and she said "well i dont know what to tell you"

OMG. i was totally nice to her, and she had this tone...GRRRRR. im never going back to that lame store. im so irritated. 

sorry for the length. do you guys think i should make jake wear the gentle leader? i know i can make him like it, but i really feel bad when he has it on. it pushes his lips in all weird directions and he sounds like he cant breathe cause he just pulls right through it.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

There's lots of know-it-alls out there! And they just can't wait to share what they know with you and correct your "wrong" thinking.

There's a woman at the park who saw me doing some training with Rookie and I was using a clicker and treats. She proceeded to lecture me that dogs don't need treats and that they will do things for you because they love you and want to please you. I politely informed her that there are many ways to train a dog and I'm happy with the click and treat method that we're using right now.

She also had something snide to say when Rookie was straining the end of the leash because he wanted to greet her and her dogs. She said "THAT'S how he greets people?" Keep in mind this was a 5 month old puppy at the time!! I said "He's still a puppy, but we're working on it." Now if I see her at the park Rookie and I just walk in the other direction.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just what I have learned from reading here ...all dogs are different. My previous dog was my worst puller on a leash and I took an obedience course with and instructor that still taught the choke collar. She used for the sound only. I would just walk Arby back and forth with random direction changes and eventually she caught on. Might be worth a try with Jake. Certainly add the click/treat when you catch him doing it right.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

ooo that really frosts my cookie. :

i feel like with me though, she knew that i was a college student because i had my sweatshirt on, and i KNOW that the small town locals really dont like us!!

i actually ran into a lady at the park that has a chocolate lab, and she lectured me, but it was helpful! she listened to what i had to say, and actually gave me good, useful information. she was there the first time i let jake offleash, at the park. she helped me, and told me that if anyone had a problem with him being off leash or if jake did something bad, she would tell them it is her dog, and to mind their own business, because i was really nervous to let him off. we see her a lot, and i love talking to her about dogs.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Don't you wish there was a just that you could pull the trigger and a little sigh embeds on them going your an idiot!!!!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

foreveramber said:


> ok so this "lady" at the pet store was very conversational (hope thats a word...


At first I thought you were talking about a _customer_ of the store. You mean the lady _worked_ there??:doh: Have you tried the Gentle Leader Harness? Biscuit is still a work in progress on a leash and he's almost 2 yrs old. He's a maniac, not just with pulling but he has this thing he does where he stands on his hind feet and twirls around like a ballerina over and over. I think I need to call Cesar Millan :.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Tell her your interested in a shock collar and ask her to demonstrate it on her and press that button...over and over again....... 

We used the Gentle Leader and it worked great for a while but as soon as we would stop, Charlie would drop on the sidewalk and scrape his nose to try to get it off. We now use the EZ Walk harness, it's better but he still pulls at times.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilah is a independent little miss and pulls right through the pinch, flat, and nylon choke collars. We got her a Gentle Leader and she is much better, she doesn't like it but it doess keep her from pulling. 

I think you might have the Gentle Leader fit wrong if it's tight around his muzzle. The nose loop should be somewhat loose, it should fit right below his eyes and you should be able to slide it down to where his nose starts. It's the neck strap that should be fit up high on the back of the neck and *very* snug. Is that the way you fit it on Jake? I think it might help you, put it on him and let him just wear it around the house until he forgets it's there.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I hate gentle leaders and would never use one myself. C uses one for Keira bc otherwise she cannot control her LOL (I can walk the same dog with a flat buckle collar so it's not the dog...)


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

The thing I didn't like about it was his head had to up at all times. Maybe this is wrong behavior but I like to let him sniff the ground and turn and check things out on our walks.


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

My old dog Lucy was a dreadfull puller- had me over once- the Halti collar did the trick. She couldnt pull with that! At first she would paw at it to get it off, but a few treats and walks later she was fine.
My current 2 dogs walk fine with a flat collar, their all different.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Time+time+time+time+a little more time=a dog walking calmly by your side.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I think you might have the Gentle Leader fit wrong if it's tight around his muzzle. The nose loop should be somewhat loose, it should fit right below his eyes and you should be able to slide it down to where his nose starts. It's the neck strap that should be fit up high on the back of the neck and *very* snug. Is that the way you fit it on Jake? I think it might help you, put it on him and let him just wear it around the house until he forgets it's there.


 
yep! thats how it fits. had it fitted at petsmart  

this woman told me that the part around the nose should be tight. NOT!!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Time+time+time+time+a little more time=a dog walking calmly by your side.


 
agreed!!

but "some dogs can never mentally walk nicely on a leash" dont you know:doh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> At first I thought you were talking about a _customer_ of the store. You mean the lady _worked_ there??:doh: Have you tried the Gentle Leader Harness? Biscuit is still a work in progress on a leash and he's almost 2 yrs old. He's a maniac, not just with pulling but he has this thing he does where he stands on his hind feet and twirls around like a ballerina over and over. I think I need to call Cesar Millan :.


Brady does the ballerina thing, too, when he does not want to go back in the house or in the crate.

I am using a harness, too, that my obedience teacher sold me. I can't remember the name, but the leash attaches on his chest. Gives the owner "front wheel drive". I am in so much more control with it one.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I hate gentle leaders and would never use one myself. C uses one for Keira bc otherwise she cannot control her LOL (I can walk the same dog with a flat buckle collar so it's not the dog...)


 
I totally agree with that statement. One thing about going to obedience class, is the class is more for the owner than the dog. It is nice to have somebody to be able to tell me what they see me doing wrong. Things I do not even realize!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I used the Gentle Leader for Griff (Medium size) until he grew out of it - by then he was big, strong and pulling hard to greet and I didn't want him hurting himself. 
Griff walked OK on that Gentle Leader but he hated it - he'd shove his head in between your legs any time he got a chance. Down the street he walked OK but as soon as he'd hit the grass of our yard or the living room rug it was roll, roll, scootch, rub - trying to get it off.

I do use a prong now with him and no - it doesn't take the place of training but it makes it easier for me to control him because I'm a weak willy.

I went for a walk with another Golden owner and she helped me realize that _I was giving him too much leash_. She walked him easily by wrapping the leash around her waist. I tried that and it was fine until he saw someone he wanted to greet and then spun me around like a top! :doh: So now I keep him by my left side and bring the leash around back of me up and over my right shoulder. 

I'm not sure if I'm doing it right or not - WE need more training but since the place I use isn't doing lessons right now I'm doing what I can. If he pulls I stop or walk in a different direction but it takes time and patience to do that.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> agreed!!
> 
> but *"some dogs can never mentally walk nicely on a leash" dont you know*:doh:


I'm sure this woman can't walk very nice either! Fit the Gentle Leader on her and tighten it waaaaay up on her neck and then pinch her nose shut! See how she likes it! Wouldn't you like to jus slap some people!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

I use GL's with both boys and they are fine with them. As soon as I pick them up to put them on, both dogs sit down and wait. 

On the subject of know it all people..I have a neighbour who's lab is frequently off leash. The woman calls out to me that I don't need to leash my dogs, because they are creatures of habit and they will always come back to you!! As her's is running across the road or out between parked cars. Yes, they will come back to me, but they may not stop for the car or bus that is beween us!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

i really like walking my guys with a harness type affair --hits them in the chest vs...yanking on their necks. I hate the halti gentle leaders etc...just what has worked for us ...


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I would have told her to "F" off.. One of the stupid girls at Petco said something to me about obedience one time. Made me mad because where do they get off telling you how to train your dog! 

My trainer gave me a nylon choker collar and i think it is working. You have to know how to work it right though to make it work. If he doesnt like the genal leader then I wouldnt make him use it. What ever is going to make your walk easier on both of you


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, ya gotta love those kind of people. Their opinion is the only valid one and it's their god-given right to impose it on everyone else.

I say go with whatever works for you and Jake. I tried a gentle leader once, with Cooper, and he fought it so bad and so violently that he ended up getting out of it. I don't know how he did it. He was jumping around and twisting and the next thing I knew, he had it off. Luckily we were inside the vet's office when it happened, but it scared the crap out of me! I borrowed this leash/choker combination thingie from her to get him home and never used the gentle leader again.
Granted, it was probably just my mistake. I probably didn't have it adjusted correctly, or tight enough. But still... might be something to think about, or at least be aware of.


----------



## MyDogMason (Aug 4, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> ooo that really frosts my cookie. :
> 
> i feel like with me though, she knew that i was a college student because i had my sweatshirt on, and i KNOW that the small town locals really dont like us!!
> 
> i actually ran into a lady at the park that has a chocolate lab, and she lectured me, but it was helpful! she listened to what i had to say, and actually gave me good, useful information. she was there the first time i let jake offleash, at the park. she helped me, and told me that if anyone had a problem with him being off leash or if jake did something bad, she would tell them it is her dog, and to mind their own business, because i was really nervous to let him off. we see her a lot, and i love talking to her about dogs.


I can simpathize (sp) with the college student in a small town thing! I just graduated here and the locals HATE us, and assume we screw up anything near by. Most of the pet adoptions/breeders say flat out NO to college students. Mason is almost a year and I'd put him up to any other dog his age and show just because mommy is young her boy is VERY well behaved...the whole college student thing irks me...its a whole 'nother thread... regardless...YAY PUPPIES! :wavey:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

College student here, but I obviously know nothing about dogs


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Well...not to brag...but ME STRONG!! hehe...my parents were suprised when I could lift our big wooden coffee table...well of course not by myself...but me got muscles.

lol...any way...our mentor doesn't like the Halti...because if a dog sees a rabbit, squirrel, etc...they will dart after it and then they will do goofy things to their neck. She only uses it for attention in competitive obedience...because Maddie is so used to putting her head down...and not used to heeling with it "up"...that's her only circumstances for the Halti.

Have you tried a prong collar on your dog? or just work with him...I don't know really what to say...good luck though!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I hate gentle leaders and would never use one myself. C uses one for Keira bc otherwise she cannot control her LOL (I can walk the same dog with a flat buckle collar so it's not the dog...)


DH always says it's the user, not the tool that messes up haha.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Some people just need to be put out of our misery! 
Thor adapted very well to his GL, don't think he know's it's on. If your pup struggles against it, then it's not right for you. What % of his time is leash walking vs. free running (yard, etc.) A dog who gets a lot of yard time will not adjust to the GL as well as a dog who needs to be on a leash just to pee (apartment dwellers). Talk to a dog trainer you like, even one at Petsmart, and they can recommend something else. GL is not the tool for all, however it works for us.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> .
> 
> Have you tried a prong collar on your dog? or just work with him...I don't know really what to say...good luck though!


 
yes, and im not sure why, but it didnt phase him. he has a reallllly thick coat...especially around his neck...we call him lion sometimes  i ended up returning it...it made me nervous when he was wearing it...everyone warned me to be extra careful when timing the corrections, and it made me so nervous. i didnt want to do it wrong. but whatever, he couldnt feel it anyway!:doh:


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Thor's Mom said:


> Some people just need to be put out of our misery!
> Thor adapted very well to his GL, don't think he know's it's on. If your pup struggles against it, then it's not right for you. What % of his time is leash walking vs. free running (yard, etc.) A dog who gets a lot of yard time will not adjust to the GL as well as a dog who needs to be on a leash just to pee (apartment dwellers). Talk to a dog trainer you like, even one at Petsmart, and they can recommend something else. GL is not the tool for all, however it works for us.


 
this may be where i messed up...as a puppy he was never on a leash. he followed amber around the yard, and neighbors yards. my parents live in the sticks, so he really had no restrictions. i was also paranoid as all he!! when he was a pup, so i didnt take him to any highly dog populated areas while on a leash, i always carried him (i was scared of parvo, etc) so he really never had a leash on as a pup. and i blame myself. but now, even as an apartment dog, he is still rarely on a leash, he has a great recall, and if he gets too far ahead of me, or i cant see him, i hide. and he PANICS when he cant find me. he has started to catch on that he needs to keep me in his sight.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> Tell her your interested in a shock collar and ask her to demonstrate it on her and press that button...over and over again.......
> 
> 
> Thats totally cracked me up!!!
> ...


----------

